# KODI running FreeBSD for Raspberry?



## Spartrekus (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello,

Would you eventually know an image of  KODI running FreeBSD for Raspberry?

kodi/xbmc: (here for linux)
https://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_on_Raspberry_Pi

If you have one, please feel free to post. 

Thank you 

Best regards


----------



## balanga (Jan 25, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you eventually know an image of  KODI running FreeBSD for Raspberry?
> 
> ...




I don't know of one, but my immediate attempt would be to try running `pkg install kodi` and if it doesn't exist try building it....(assuming you have installed ports)

`cd /usr/ports/multimedia/kodi && make install`

It will probably take a long time, being on an RPi.

I don't if it's possible to build it on a PC specifying RPi as the target... Maybe someone will pipe in and advise...


----------



## ronaldlees (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that any kind of video on the Raspberry will require the operation of the Pi's VideoCore components.  These components are blobs for Linux, so I doubt Kodi is possible on the Pi when it's running FreeBSD OS.  Without VideoCore, small video formats might be viewable, but probably not worth the trouble.

The VideoCore components enable the VPU/GPU acceleration, without which video would likely be slow on such a low powered machine as the Pi.


----------



## tingo (Jan 26, 2019)

FWIW, the necessary blobs are already on the fat32 / vfat partition on any Raspberry PI image as they are required to start up the Pi. If FreeBSD can use the VideoCore, well that is another story.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jan 26, 2019)

tingo said:


> FWIW, the necessary blobs are already on the fat32 / vfat partition on any Raspberry PI image as they are required to start up the Pi. If FreeBSD can use the VideoCore, well that is another story.


You could be right.  It's been a while since I read about it, but I seem to remember that there are two blobs - a "boot blob" with rudimentary video and then the VideoCore.  I think the boot blob has open source to go with it, but the VideoCore does not.   I probably should go back to the Pi forum and read it again.


----------



## uzsolt (Feb 23, 2019)

The Kodi should work on RPi with FreeBSD. I used it with RPi B+ and an external (usb) hdd. Worked well but the RPi went awry 
You can read here (in hungarian but GoogleTranslate works well).


----------

